# Ylvis - The Fox



## Lobar (Sep 4, 2013)

This might or might not be what goes "viral" next.  It's some Dutch NORWEGIAN music video with obvious furry content.  Really, I'm mainly posting it because it goes full retard pretty quickly and is hilariously awkward and terrible.

[yt]jofNR_WkoCE[/yt]


----------



## powderhound (Sep 4, 2013)

This what years of hard drug abuse does to you. 

Although full retard would have been more fun with actual suiters. Has anyone noticed real suiters are creeping (for lack of a better word) into some actual music videos?


----------



## Dax Cyro (Sep 5, 2013)

Dutch. nope. Norwegian, yes.

It's a preview for new talk show by the Ylvis brothers.
They been doing varity show since 2000, and are a bit known for the quirky both mostly harmless humor.

Here's more information about them: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ylvis


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 5, 2013)

Fuckin love it! lol. Seen this on a gaygaming forum, then came over here to find if a thread had been made, or mentioned on this. Was not disappointed


----------



## Lobar (Sep 5, 2013)

It was at 65k views when I posted it yesterday and now it's up to half a million, so I guess it is spreading.


----------



## Troj (Sep 5, 2013)

I love Norway.

This video is hilarious. I love it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

This got to be one of most weird thing i've seen in youtube, I can't even show this to anyone, too embarrassing


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

0:06; nope


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 19, 2013)

Hate it. Everyone I know hates the shit out of it.  Not because they are mocking furries or whatever...it's just horrible in general.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2013)

I find it fucking hilarious.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hate it. Everyone I know hates the shit out of it.  Not because they are mocking furries or whatever...it's just horrible in general.



Watch Jan Egeland.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 19, 2013)

I love it. One of my design classes loves it too, and the animated fox was pretty well done.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2013)

It has already 37millons views, how fast this gone viral is retarded


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> It has already 37millons views, how fast this gone viral is retarded



It's going to get dropped even faster.



Remember Harlem Shake? Of course you fucking don't.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 19, 2013)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 19, 2013)

It's great, I have a huge grin on my face every time I watch it.
It's got a nice beat too.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> What the fuck did I just watch?



People trying too hard.

And, unfortunately, succeeding.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 19, 2013)

It looks like it'll give me cancer if I watch it.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hate it. Everyone I know hates the shit out of it.  Not because they are mocking furries or whatever...it's just horrible in general.


its a got a preety good beat and some wacky lyrics im not sure what the problem with the song is?


----------



## Nikolinni (Sep 21, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> its a got a preety good beat and some wacky lyrics im not sure what the problem with the song is?



The beat's alright, the concept of the song mehhh...the shouting of the Fox's "sounds" just kinda kill the idea of me replaying it over and over. Unless I (Somehow) get really into it to where I'd want to shout "Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!"

Overall, I'd give it a solid 5 out of 10. So it's average or so-so for me. I wouldn't say horrible, but it's not great either. 

Still don't get what the big deal over it is. So I'll just skip back a few virals and Gangam Style out of the thread.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It's going to get dropped even faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Harlem Shake? Of course you fucking don't.



I actually knew harlem shake before it became a thing, and gan_damn_ style


----------



## Icky (Sep 22, 2013)

It just saddens me that THIS is the one that went viral. Their other videos are way funnier, with less incoherent screaming.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 23, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> its a got a preety good beat and some wacky lyrics im not sure what the problem with the song is?


Its god awful and annoying as a shart.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> gan_damn_ style



Clever.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4KxM3b755XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KxM3b755XU[/video]


----------

